
Deep Learning State of the Art (2020) – Lex Fridman - playeren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VH1Lim8gL8
======
playeren
Sources used in the slides:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fG-K0MwoQ4y0p_9bpMsF...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fG-K0MwoQ4y0p_9bpMsF1ERlBMbmgtqW06nbMgtIX20/edit?folder=0ABm40ig4NWpDUk9PVA#gid=0)

